# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Студенту грозит тюрьма за распространение в Сети "Азбуки домашнего терроризма"

## wise-wistful

В Мордовии завершено расследование получившего широкий общественный резонанс уголовного дела саранского студента Александра Пьянзина, обвиняемого в призыве к терроризму. По версии следствия, господин Пьянзин разместил на одном из интернетовских форумов книгу "Русская кухня. Азбука домашнего терроризма". По данным правоохранительных органов, аналогичными книгами руководствовались члены националистической организации СПАС, обвиняемые в теракте на Черкизовском рынке Москвы, а также бывший студент Евгений Вахрушев, подорвавший автобус с пассажирами в Тольятти. Впрочем, Александр Пьянзин вины за собой не признает. 

Расследование дела студента Саранского кооперативного института Александра Пьянзина проводило главное управление (ГУ) МВД по Приволжскому федеральному округу. По словам начальника следственной части ГУ генерала Вячеслава Старкова, "это первое дело в России, возбужденное за публичные призывы к террористической деятельности". 

Александру Пьянзину вменяются в вину "Публичные призывы к осуществлению террористической деятельности" (ст. 205.2 УК РФ), По данным следствия, в октябре 2006 года 20-летний студент скачал из интернета книгу "неустановленных авторов" под названием "Русская кухня. Азбука домашнего терроризма", а затем под ником Sash разместил ее на одном из саранских форумов. Книга, обещающая, что ее читатели смогут "устроить маленькую революцию в своем населенном пункте", детально описывает методику изготовления и применения взрывчатых веществ, ядов, приемы боя с ножом, проведение устрашающих акций в местах скопления людей. Кроме того, студенту инкриминировали "Незаконное использование объектов авторского права, совершенное в крупном размере" (ч. 2 ст. 148 УК РФ) -- на изъятом у обвиняемого домашнем компьютере эксперты обнаружили нелицензионное программное обеспечение (по подсчетам следователей, ущерб, причиненный корпорации Microsoft и другим правообладателям, составил 145 тыс. руб.). 

Уголовное дело вызвало немалый резонанс. Дело в том, что аналогичными книгами-пособиями, по данным правоохранительных органов, руководствовались при изготовлении взрывных устройств члены ультранационалистической организации СПАС, которых сейчас судят по делу о теракте на Черкизовском рынке Москвы, совершенном в 2006 году (погибли 12 человек), а также бывший студент Евгений Вахрушев, случайно подорвавший в прошлом году в Тольятти пассажирский автобус (погибли 8 человек). 

Александр Пьянзин за собой вины не признал. Он утверждает, что не читал "Азбуку домашнего терроризма" и не размещал никаких ссылок на нее. Впрочем, в материалах уголовного дела сохранился протокол допроса господина Пьянзина еще в качестве свидетеля, а не обвиняемого, где студент показал, что случайно нашел книгу в архивах и без злого умысла разместил ссылку на форуме, не подозревая, что это противозаконно. Свидетелями по делу являются несколько человек, скачавших текст из интернетовского форума. Если вина студента будет доказана в суде, ему грозит до четырех лет заключения. 

Любопытно, что в марте 2007 года по этому делу задерживался лидер нижегородских лимоновцев Илья Шамазов. Его даже этапировали в Мордовию под предлогом его причастности к распространению "Азбуки...". Однако вскоре господина Шамазова отпустили, и сейчас он в деле Александра Пьянзина не фигурирует.

Источник

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-а ведь если решили устроить показательный процес, то таки посодют недоросля бестолкового... и это правильно, наверное
-Гугле выдает примерно 18 200 ссылок на страницы упоминающие эту "Азбуку", и что характерно, в топиках на некоторых форумах, равно как и в более серьезных статьях, нет нет да и попадаются ссылки для желающих скачать сие руководство... имхо, хорошего в этом мало, скачает такую книжонку, какой нить и без того с мозгами набекрень и ну бороться со скукой... 
P.S. книгу читать не доводилось, но судя по ее содержанию, чтиво явно не для свободного распространения:


> Часть 1. Взрывчатые вещества и взрывные устройства
> Часть 2. Зажигательные и дымовые средства
> Часть 3. Диверсионные яды
> Часть 4. Кое-что об оружии
> Часть 5. «Война с соседом» или «Возлюби ближнего своего»
> Часть 6. «Бондовские» штучки
> Часть 7. Как зайти туда, куда вам заходить не положено
> Часть 8. Наркотики – это плохо
> Часть 9. Компьютерный терроризм «А-ля Ламмер»
> Часть 10. Эпилог

----------

